# Barbering



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello!

I have a buck who barbers the base of his tail. I assume this is boredom? I've given him lots of toys but he still keeps at it. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Have you treated for parasites? If not I would do that just to see if it helps any


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see other markings on him but I will treat with Revolution on Friday in case  I noticed it a few months ago but it's slowly increasing on the tail.


----------

